# Fall 2014 Fish Fry



## Kickapoo Duke

Looks like Oct 11 is the best date for me. Same place (my house) same times; lots of the same people and some new people!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

October is a GREAT month!


----------



## Reel Time

Is the 18th out of the question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richk*

I'm all in


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

The 11th is the only time the other half can make it


----------



## bvpurvis

im in!


----------



## Danny O

Going to miss another fry. Dang it!


----------



## Reel Time

Pet Spoon said:


> Going to miss another fry. Dang it!


It looks like I may miss this one too.


----------



## CrazyBass

Let me know what I need to bring.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Only 5 people, including myself so far? Where's all the excitement. If it doesn't pick up I can just use a fry daddy to cook with instead of the big fryer!!


----------



## cleve68

I would like to make it to the fry this year. Should be great weather


----------



## tbone2374

Cheer up, Duke! I'm going to make this one. Missed the last couple frys. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Only 5 people, including myself so far? Where's all the excitement. If it doesn't pick up I can just use a fry daddy to cook with instead of the big fryer!!


Duke, I feel sure there won't be a 180Â° turn around in attendance to your fish fry. My guess is that people are just waiting until time gets a bit closer. 
:cheers:


----------



## DJ77360

I plan to make this one....although I thought I was going to make the last one.


----------



## Ducktracker

I hope this will be the year I make it. Brought oil last year and had to work last minute.


----------



## troutless

I never made one but I would like to make one and meet some people. I sounds like it should be fun.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Now it looks like it's starting to come together!!!

I'm sure there'll be tours of the house remodel:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=986130

and:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=985658

and GT11 will probably be glad to show off his new garage a few houses up the street:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=901810


----------



## GT11

We will be there. I think all the 2coolers were waiting to make sure both houses were complete so they wouldn't get roped into any work!


----------



## cigar

count me in for 2.
Stan


----------



## TexasTom

I'll be there.
Tom


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Good Tom. I guess we need to start looking for volunteers--we'll need cookers and preparers for sure--haven't heard for sure if Robert will make it or not. Also guess we might need fish if we're having a fish fry. I've got some but it's been in the freezer for a while now, since my fishing time has been limited--or non existent.


----------



## TexasTom

I can come early and glad to assist with prep and/or cooking. No equipment to offer.
Tom


----------



## lx22f/c

Duke I will not be able to make this one. I have dove hunters to tend to. 
I am sure someone will chime in and take over the cooking detail. 
I will surely miss it and will be back in action for the spring fish fry.
Robert

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Gofish2day

I missed the last one. Count me in Duke!


----------



## shadslinger

" I guess we need to start looking for volunteers" Duke said.



Gofish2day;10904409 [B said:


> Count me in Duke[/B]!


:fish:
I bet Karl can do a good job Cajun style cooking. :rotfl:

I am booked, but I will try to put the customers on a lot of fish quick so I can make it by to eat


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

shadslinger said:


> " I guess we need to start looking for volunteers" Duke said.
> 
> :fish:
> I bet Karl can do a good job Cajun style cooking. :rotfl:
> 
> *I am booked, but I will try to put the customers on a lot of fish quick so I can make it by to eat [/*QUOTE]
> 
> I doubt this will be an issue. My boys have football so I wil miss this one as well. :flag:


----------



## danmanfish

sorry folks.. I am out of state for the next 3 months. Hope to see you all again in spring.


----------



## GBird

Duke, The wife and I will be there and we are both willing to help. If you need me to help cook, I can. PM me with any special instructions or needs and what time that we need to arive for KP.


----------



## Fishon21

*2cool Fishing Friends*

Hello duke
Once again i'll be there if work don't get in the way.
Terry:texasflag


----------



## Lone Eagle

Duke, I'm pretty sure I will not be there. I have a deer hunting guide trip booked that day out in central Texas. Might get to stop by for a short if I get home in time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Less than 3 weeks away!!!! At this point we need someone to be the Chief Cook. I have been told to stay away from any cooking apparatuses after nearly burning down my house and the fiasco with pouring in 3 gallons of oil without shutting the valve first.
Also need fresh fish donations.


----------



## shadslinger

I'll see if trapperjon and I can get a few cat fish together for the FF.
Didn't Karl volunteer to cook?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Loy, I think he volunteered to help cook; we need to make sure we have an "in charge" person; like Robert.


----------



## shadslinger

Trapperjon and I went cat fishing for the cause today, nine hefty box cats made two gallons of trimmed and ready to fry cat fish nuggets.
Sorry I can't be there to ramrod the cooking, but baby needs new shoes. 
I am sure some heroic 2cooler will step up :>)
:work:


----------



## bvpurvis

i have the 4th booked with shadslinger... will donate all that we catch


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Loy and Bill; if you need me to pick up fish, I've got room in the freezer.


----------



## richk*

Loy I should be able to help with the cooking or the pre work


----------



## SaltwaterTom

I cleared it with the missus; that's the first day of my Fall vacation, and we'll be there. I'll bring anything I can, just let me know what's needed. I will need to know when and where, though.........


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Just about two weeks until Fall Fish Fry time. 
Things we will need people to bring: 
We always need peanut oil for cooking
side dishes
ketchup, cocktail sauce, tarter sauce etc.
French fries
hushpuppies
propane
paper plates (strong ones because we fill em up)
sliced onions, pickles, etc. 



I have plenty of plastic forks, spoons, knives and napkins


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

If anyone is interested, next weekend, Oct 3-4 is our subdivision wide garage sale and I have lots of stuff that I'll be selling-or getting rid of anyway. I have stuff from my remodeling; gas stove; double paned windows; some furniture and lots of "stuff"!!
Yaupon Cove subdivision in Onalaska. I need to sell everything to make room for the fish fry.


----------



## shadslinger

Mmmm Mmm Mmm I have seven one gallon zip locks of finely trimmed cat fish for the fish fry.
Most of it cat fish nuggets cut from the big blues we caught yesterday. I trimmed the fat from every edge and all of the red. I soaked it in ice water twice and ran the cold water off now it's snow white and will melt in your mouth.
Sure going to be good.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sounds good Loy, thanks for the contribution


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Sounds good Loy, thanks for the contribution


PM sent to you, Duke.


----------



## pYr8

Hopin I can get back on the water to catch some table fare, boat's down right now. Sure gonna try to make this one


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Put me down for my world famous (okay "family famous") hushpuppies. I'll supply my own cooking device, pot, and oil as well.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Tom, sounds good already


----------



## chucktx

I will try to be there. I will know as the date gets closer. I will bring some jalapeno squares if I am able to make it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Chuck, your jalapeno squares are always a big hit.


----------



## SeeYouAtTheLake

Would like to attend - been a casual observer on the forum for a while. Also been out with SS a couple of times to try to learn the ropes of fishing LL. Count on two of us attending and would be glad to bring something - anything, just let me know what's needed. Also, what's the address?


----------



## GT11

Duke, we will probably need the headcount number soon and the list of what everyone will bring.

For head count, there will be four of us. My in-laws are in next weekend so we will bring them.

I can bring paper plates, forks, spoons, knives and French fries again.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I did a quick head count yesterday and I counted around 40 with friends and neighbors. I've got plenty of forks, spoons, and knives; paper plates and French fries will be good. Still need to make sure we have plenty of peanut oil, propane, and oh yeah---fish.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Sorry we're so late in replying, but count us in too. I will do a dessert of some kind. 

Thanks as always Duke...We appreciate your hospitality, and look forward to seeing the latest remodeling since last time...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Glad to see you can make it


----------



## GT11

Ok, I will watch the thread and bring something else. I can bring 5 gal of oil.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That would be good, we always need oil and my fryer takes 7 gallons (plus whatever pours out when I forget to shut the valve!!!)


----------



## Sunbeam

No Nanner Puddin this year. I am being held hostage in Oklahoma.


----------



## quick

Try to make it this year



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Maybe I can talk my sister into making the nanner pudding.


----------



## shadslinger

Once again sheriff what is the address to the fish fry ?
Lind and Matt, couple 2coolers wanna go but don't know the directions.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

The address is 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx. 77360
I will be posting directions soon


----------



## Reel Time

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The address is 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx. 77360
> I will be posting directions soon


Here you go Duke

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boat ramp on the right.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

The red light where you turn off of Hwy 190 is at the Valero in Onalaska


----------



## Sunbeam

Duke & Reel Time!!! What a GPS team!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

For those that like maps:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Okie dokey; I'm starting the list of who is bring what:

Cooks and helpers; (should be here around 10:00 to start heating things up and prepping fish)
Texas Tom
GBird
richk

Fish: shadslinger, not sure how much he has now

Hushpuppies: Saltwater Tom

Japaleno squares: ChuckTx

MrsTroutsnot: dessert

GT11; 5 gallons of peanut oil

Still need more peanut oil, propane for the fyrers, sides dishes, French fries, ketchup, sauces (tarter and cocktail) heavy paper plates, cups, slices condiments (pickles, onions, etc)

Be sure to bring your drinks, lawn chairs, appetites, and your best fishing lies.


----------



## shadslinger

I have plenty for a crowd of up to 60. Will that do? If need be trapperjon and I can put some more in the cooler.


----------



## GBird

I will be there


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That will probably be enough.
I got two full tanks of propane too


----------



## SeeYouAtTheLake

Matt and I will bring a side dish and a dessert. What time for those other than the cooking team?


----------



## bvpurvis

We will bring paper plates, cups and potato salad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks, cooks and helpers should arrive around 10:00, others can arrive at anytime, usually around 11:00 to sit around and tell lies; we eat when the food is done usually somewhere around 12:30-1:00. If you are bringing eating supplies or food just be sure to be there in time for us to set it out.


----------



## Piper Pacer

*Fish fry*

Duke, thanks again for having the fish fry. We are looking forward to seeing everyone and having some good eats. Let me know if you need anything else for the fish fry. There will be 4 of us coming this year. 
Dennis


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Will probably still need more peanut oil but we would need it here around 10:00 so we can start heating it up.

I will have signs out from the entrance to the subdivision; follow the signs to "Duke's"


----------



## Piper Pacer

*Fish fry*

Duke, I picked up a 3 gallon jug and will be there around 10 Saturday morning.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Dennis, we appreciate it.
Only two more days; remember the more the merrier and you don't have to sign up or anything, just show up. When I have a get together, everyone is invited. We are family friendly, there is a large parking area next to my house (boat ramp) and the kids can fish off of my dock.


----------



## shadslinger

My party canceled for tomorrow so I will there about 10;30 to help cook and tell fishing stories.
Good day for a FF!


----------



## chucktx

glad you can make it!!!!!!!!


----------



## GBird

I will be there around 10. Are we needing anything else like fries etc. ?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I think we do need fries
BTW; I've heard rain is in the forecast for tomorrow; there are no rainouts here, I have lots of covered area underneath the house where we will be cooking!!


----------



## fishingtwo

Sounds like a great time as always, have some fun for me.
Gonna make one of these someday.


----------



## GBird

I will stop and get fries.


----------



## Bazooka

Been wanting to meet and talk to Shad Slinger about a trip or two so I may stop by and say howdy.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions are on page 7 of this thread; once you get to subdivision I have signs up; just follow them to "Duke's"


----------



## bvpurvis

Should be there in 30min with paper plates and cups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

That was a lot of fun, thanks for hosting it Duke. I had to get on out so Susan and I can go to her daughter's surprise birthday party in Port Neches later on. 
I can't believe I'm going that close to flounder country and not fishing.
It is really cool to meet many new folks and to see customers again. 
There were a lot of customers of mine, and I appreciate the support from y'all very much. 
The food was perfect, y'all did a good job on those cat fish, and the hush puppies are world class. I tried a little of all of the side dishes and they were tasty as well, right down to Angel food cake! 
Good food and great company.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Another successful 2cool fish fry in the books. Weather was perfect, thanks to everyone that showed up and help make it a success. Thanks to everyone that brought food, Shadslinger for all the fish and those of you that helped him catch them; thanks Max and Dennis for helping prep the fish, Zack and Tom for the delicious hush puppies and especially to GBird for helping me cook up all the fish. I was so busy cooking, I forgot to take pictures, so I hope someone did and will post them. I think we had about 40 people this time.


----------



## chucktx

thanks for hosting this again duke!!! I had a great time, met some new folks and renewed old friendships! the weather was great!! the food was out standing and as always, I WAY over ate!!! again, thanks and I had no camera with me.....


----------



## pYr8

Once again I missed it, work doomed me ;(
Sounds like y'all had a great time. Hoping for the opportunity to partake in the next fry


----------



## fishingtwo

I love a happy ending.


----------



## lx22f/c

Sounds like you all had a great time. Wish we could have made it but will be back at the next one for sure.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Sorry we had to miss, Duke, but this sinus/congestion infection has had a hold on me for several weeks, and didn't think anybody would want to have it shared with them. 

Would love the hush puppy recipe I keep hearing about...May be time for mine to find it's way to File 13...Love a great hush puppy!

Marsha


----------



## richk*

Thanks Duke, that was a great time and great food


----------



## rustyhook1973

2 parts fresh ground corn meal...1 part self rising flour...{cups**..1 egg. half can whole cornel corn. 3 large jalapioes---pinch of salt pinch of pepper... 2 large tbl spoons of brown sugar....secret on that part... and shredded white cheese..stir very well.. bring grease to temp--------cut the top off of an onion.. place in grease .as this will not let the grease burn------ take table spoon and scoop up and finger off into the hot grease.... cook until the underside gets alittle gold tent and flip ... repeat and remove quickly ...... this is my recipe... but don't tell anyone ..lmao... the best in the world ,,trust me I have been told by many .good luck


----------



## Gofish2day

Thanks for the fish fry Duke and everyone who cooked and/or brought fish. Glad to meet everyone. I missed the spring fish fry.
For those who fished today - man what a morning. My sorry but slept in.


----------



## GBird

I always enjoy the meeting of 2/coolers that I have not met before and there is no better place to do this than a fish fry at Dukes. The fellowship and food was good but I missed certain types of fish stories and area titbits being stretched a bit by some of the usual experienced [ OLDER ] story tellers that were not able to make it. I am already looking forward to the next one so see you then, aint that right Sunbeam?


----------



## Bazooka

My first 2Cooler event and wont be my last one. Thanks much Duke, Loy and the rest of you guys who helped host this get together. What a spread! The fried catfish filets, world class hush-puppies, those cheese/jalapeno square thingies and the home made banana pudding were among my favorites, and what a great bunch of guys. Great event!


----------

